# Leaked Screenshots Of Sense UI 4.0 Surface



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

> HTCs Sense UI has managed to win over the hearts of millions of users around the world and the UI is still considered to be one of the best out there. With the introduction of Sense 3.0 last year, HTC changed the game considerably. And inevitably, there was going to be a newer version of the UI to be shown off this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More here and here.


----------

